# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Muchas gracias

## patricia22

Hola, me haria falta saber cuales son las cuencas donde más pantanos existen y a que se debe. Si alguien lo sabe, muchas gracias

----------


## juanlo

Hola Patricia22, bienvenida al Foro.
Para saber la respuesta solo tienes que mirar en http://www.embalses.net/ mirar en la distintas cuencas y contar los embalses.
Me parece que la que mas tiene es la del Tajo con algo más de 200, seguida muy de cerca por la del Ebro.

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Recuérdame mañana este mensaje y te contesto, que en el ordenador del curro tengo una base de datos con (casi) todos los embalses que hay registrados en las fichas del MARM y SEPREM.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, me haria falta saber cuales son las cuencas donde más pantanos existen y a que se debe. Si alguien lo sabe, muchas gracias





> Hola!
> 
> Recuérdame mañana este mensaje y te contesto, que en el ordenador del curro tengo una base de datos con (casi) todos los embalses que hay registrados en las fichas del MARM y SEPREM.


Bueno, me he acordado yo solito:

Vamos a ver las construcciones que hay por cuencas:

Por construcciones se entiende todas las construcciones que hay registradas: Presas, diques de collado, azudes, balsas, derivaciones etc.

Por presas elimino de la cuenta los diques de collado, quedando la cuenta sólo de los almacenes de agua (embalses, balsas y azudes).

Cuenca / *construcciones* / embalses
Atlántica Andaluza: *64* / 58
Mediterránea Andaluza: *46* / 40
Internas Cataluña: *16* / 14
Internas País Vasco: *15* / 14
Duero: *98* / 83
Ebro: *230* / 196
Galicia: *23* / 22
Guadalquivir: *131* / 122
Guadiana: *99* / 96
Júcar: *56* / 52
Norte: *115* / 108
Segura: *42* / 35
Tajo: *250* /229
Canarias: *80* /80

Fuente de los datos: Fichas del MARM y SEPREM.


En cuanto al por qué de la diferencia de cantidad entre una cuenca y otra, pueden ser muchas cosas:

 Necesidades de riego (a más regadíos, más volumen embalsado, más embalses) Necesidades de consumo (a más consumo, más volumen embalsado, más embalses) Generación hidroeléctrica Caudal de los ríos (y su variación estacional) Superficie de la cuenca (a más superficie, más espacio para poner embalses) Tamaños de los embalses (a menores embalses, mayor número de ellos) ...

----------


## patricia22

muchas gracias Luján, me ha sido de gran ayuda.
Lo necesito para un proyecto, otra de las cuestiones que no consigo encontrar en internet es la razón de por que en la vertiente cantabrica no hay pantanos, haber si supieras algo acerca de ello.

Gracias.



> Hola!
> 
> Recuérdame mañana este mensaje y te contesto, que en el ordenador del curro tengo una base de datos con (casi) todos los embalses que hay registrados en las fichas del MARM y SEPREM.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.embalses.net/provincia-29-cantabria.html

Éstos según embalses.net, son los embalses de Cantabria.
Decirte que en el norte, hay muchos menos embalses y de menor capacidad, por su clima más húmedo a diferencia del resto de España, y no es necesario esa inversión e impacto ambiental que conlleva el que en sus tierras abunden las Presas, sin necesidad de tener esa agua embalsada al no necesitarse. Un saludo y espero que ésto te sirva de algo.

----------


## perdiguera

> muchas gracias Luján, me ha sido de gran ayuda.
> Lo necesito para un proyecto, otra de las cuestiones que no consigo encontrar en internet es la razón de por que en la vertiente cantabrica no hay pantanos, haber si supieras algo acerca de ello.
> 
> Gracias.


Ya te ha contestado REEGE con los de Cantabria, pero, además, en la página de embalses en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Norte hay 105 embalses incluyendo los de Cantabria que te ha puesto REEGE.
A ver si te sirve de algo.
Un saludo.

----------


## patricia22

muchisimas gracias

----------

